# A few of my favourite things



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

We all need cheering up sometimes (or often) so I thought I'd start a thread about things that make us feel happy. Here are a few things that always cheer me up, even when things are gloomy... Please fee free to add suggestions of your own  

A fresh snow fall
Sunsets
Hot air balloons...


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rainbows
Afternoon tea
Autumn days


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lovely!

My dog 
My DH's cuddles
Baths
Giggling with my sister

"Doorbells and sleigh bells and schnitzel with noodles".  Tra la la!


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens...  

Actually I love roses and my cats always cheer me up, so this is very accurate! I've had this song going round my head ever since I started this thread


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i like drinking water with the sun shining through the glass or bottle, as if you could maybe drink sunshine that way. 

i like the snug feeling of reaching out in bed and having my hand find my fleece blanket.

i like finding leftover apple crumble in the fridge.

i like watching DH watch the cat wash her ears, he finds it really cute!

i like it when my room is tidy (oh, so rare)

i like old sitcoms on tv!


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Taking baths with the water so hot it makes my skin red.

Referring to my mister as husband rather than fiancé 

Listening to my 3yr old nieces secrets

Dominoes stuffed crust pizza

Cuddling my new husband on the sofa


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww congrats misst... You need to update to mrs in your name!! Xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

xxx


----------



## trish_88 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love

My Husband (of course)
Spending time with family. Family are so important
Baking with my 8 year old niece, and cuddles with my 11 month old nephew
Painting and drawing
Reading books and gossip magazines
Sleep!!
Watching the wind and rain outside, when I'm all toasty indoors. (I'm doing that now!) 

xx Trish xx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous suggestions! Love them all.

I'm adding sitting by a real fire with a cup of tea after going for a long walk on a cold day x


----------



## Carls305 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love my fiancé more than anything.
I love my two rabbits, Peanut & Buttons.
I love my family.
I love Polos, Strawberry Laces & Dib Dabs!
I love buying presents for people.
I love feel good films.
I love duvet DVD days with popcorn & coke.
I love singing 

Carls xxx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Watching snow fall


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely!  

I also love the first frost of the year with those patterns that form in the ice on my car, and also the first proper summer evening with warm air that smells of cut grass and honeysuckle.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good idea for a thread!

I love eggy bread 
Too hot baths 
Summer evening walks 
Lazy mornings
Dipping biscuits into coffee
Holidays abroad
Fresh bedding


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Chocolate biscuits with a cuppa in front of a real fire


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

The airport (I LOVE the airport, even if I'm not going anywhere!)

When I get a really really shiny coin, preferably dated the current year, especially a pound!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Snowdrops under a tree as a sign Spring is on its way


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes I love the first snowdrops too, as well as the first daffodil shoots for the ones that bloom in February.

And I love eggy bread! It's really good with bacon and maple syrup, believe it or not...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

I love Chinese take out  
Hubby tickling my leg
Going on holiday


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Standing in the rain on a hot summer day ....if only those happened in the UK!


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

I love my poodle  
I love listening to the rain 
I love cups of tea
I love my mum


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I love that time is still around. 
It gives us the opportunity to change things. 
While we may not have what we want right now, there's still time for us to get it. 
 
I guess that means hope is my favourite thing.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Smashing the ice on frozen puddles


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Thrusting a spoon into a new jar of coffee and piercing the foil.
Pouring the first glass of wine out of a bottle and it makes that glug glug glug noise
When I am playing bingo and then number I am thinking gets called out
When I can read my DH like a book and he is still surprised by this!


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

My Mum  

Snow days
Cuddles with my cat
Clean bedding and fresh pajamas


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I love creeping up on my husband and screeching whoo! behind him. I fall about laughing every time!  
i love getting into a newly made bed
i love having a relaxing bath, then diving under the duvet and daydreaming


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Oooh yes fresh bed clothes that have been dried outside in the wind


----------



## Loopy Chicken (Dec 31, 2013)

Second that... Fresh bed clothes dried outside and you can almost smell the sun
Fresh snow 
Xmas movies
Not having to do ANY work at the weekend and spending time with family and friends .. Very rare and so much loved
Finding a new author that I love (that has written lots of books)
My family and my bestie
Cooking when I have all the time in the world
Dancing around my house like a lunatic..well DH thinks I am anyway!
My oldest school friends
Bath and a book
... Crikey I have a long list !


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

The first mild evenings in spring when the sky turns that dark blue colour and the birds start singing as the sun goes down


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife
Thunderstorms
Reading a good book
Tea whilst curled up on the sofa with a blanket
Baking cakes 
Seeing my family or speaking to them on the phone


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

My fiance
Chocolate (i'm amazed no-one has chosen this)
Fresh bedding
The last day at work before annual leave starts
Going out at night without needing a coat
Riding a bike on a warm day along the seafront
Watching someone open a present
The smell of fresh cut grass
Opening parcels (even if i know what they contain)
Having a spot free day
Reclined on the sofa with my blanket
Sleeping


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

At the minute sleeping & my duvet
Cuddles from my 3 year old nieces
lazy sundays with my hubby
spending time with my sister
cuddles from my cat & dog


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

The cats coming in covered in various different plant materials
New bed sheets
Butterflies
Fat pigeons
Books
New knickers
Old men walking back from the chip shop on a Friday evening with their tea in a bag
Shops doing half day closing on a Wednesday
Sean Paul music 

Erm, i seem a little weird reading that back!

Xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

I do love this thread 

Some of my favourite things are:

The way my DH looks when he is concentrating
Cadbury's Chocolate Fingers
Terry Pratchett Discworld books 
Surprise presents in the post from my dad


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

I love early mornings in the summer, especially when it is misty but you know the sun will break through and it will be a glorious day!


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Christmas!!


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this thread! Rockandrose, I also love Christmas.... Food! Mince pies, Turkey dinner, Xmas cake, mulled wine, cheeses, chocolates, baileys, even sprouts! 

But I also love, my hubby, hot baths, early nights, exercising in the morning, dancing, singing, listening to music, most other food! But most of all LAUGHING!  

Xxx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

I've thought of some autumnal ones... 
Putting the heating on for the first time after the summer
Dew on the grass
Conkers when they have just burst out of the shell and are really shiny
Pumpkins
Big bramley apples (especially PYO) that have to be made into crumble and eaten with custard asap!


----------

